# Cold Crashing And Or Finings



## juzza44 (20/5/12)

_*hello

Was going to use finings and cold crash but thought finings might take more that cloudiness out of my beer
cold crashing will do the job anyway or both will garantee a greater chance of clearer beer


heads or tails??
*_


----------



## manticle (20/5/12)

Depends which finings.

I only cold condition these days.

Gelatin finings will target yeast. Isinglass will target yeast and some chill haze proteins.
Cold conditioning and time will help drop out both, depending on how long you leave it.

Neither will strip the beer of flavour, at least not to the best of my knowledge or experience.

Try both, then if you have vegetarian friends or a wish to reduce additives in your beer, try CC on its own and see the difference for yourself.

Chill haze doesn't concern me but I don't drink my beer cold enough for it to appear.


----------



## Nick JD (20/5/12)

I'm a big fan of the ability of boiled, powdered pigskins to clear up my beer. 

Gelatine FTW! 

I don't have haze issues. Not sure why, but I do serve at 7C, which probably helps.


----------



## iralosavic (20/5/12)

Do people tell you your beer isn't cold enough? I serve at 7c too and get that all the time.

I was gelatining in the keg, but I'm moving back to doing it beforehand as I've been getting gelatin in my stein. Layering works just as well, but depending only the yeast, you could be waiting a few months.


----------



## manticle (20/5/12)

If someone tells me my beer isn't cold enough, I tell them it is free enough.


----------



## Clutch (20/5/12)

manticle said:


> If someone tells me my beer isn't cold enough, I tell them it is free enough.




I think I love you Manticle.


----------



## doon (20/5/12)

Haha vegetarian friends didn't even click that I would be serving them animal products! Ooops oh well


----------



## juzza44 (20/5/12)

:icon_offtopic:


----------



## doon (20/5/12)

Not sure How it's off topic manticle mentioned if you have vegetarian friends to just try crash chilling


----------



## juzza44 (20/5/12)

doon said:


> Not sure How it's off topic manticle mentioned if you have vegetarian friends to just try crash chilling




topic was about clearing and the pros and cons towards beer.. not directed towards dietary requirments,

thanks for your concern towards our vegos who enjoy a cool amber drop


----------



## hsb (20/5/12)

I only cold crash (and use whirlfloc in the boil) and I find my beer is bright and clear enough for me. 
Try it without, if it doesn't satisfy, then next time try with finings. 
Only way to be sure and you're the only judge of how clear is clear enough for your own requirements. 

I'm of the mind that I don't want any 'unnecessary' additives in my beer, but plenty find that finings are necessary...


----------



## pk.sax (20/5/12)

Given time and temperature, anything will drop clear. I've had had particularly yeasty hefe drop bright in the keg.
Also, if you bottle, I don't find it worth messing around with extra finish apart from kettle finings, could try polyclar, but I've had had US05 brews bottled drop bright without any assistance from temperature either, just time and pressure in bottle... On a not that recent anymore visit to Melbourne, I cracked a (commercial) german wheat I'd left behind the year before, it was as bright as the brightest pils you will find.

All that said, I've had one run in with a yeast that just won't form a good sediment (CB Eng ale), I wish I had something on hand to fix that one! It clung to everything that was bad, plasticy flavours leached from filter etc.. the yeast literally bonded itself to the worst flavours.... apparently.


----------



## manticle (20/5/12)

juzza44 said:


> :icon_offtopic:



Really?

Strict guidelines.


----------



## Brewman_ (20/5/12)

juzza44 said:


> _*hello
> 
> Was going to use finings and cold crash but thought finings might take more that cloudiness out of my beer
> cold crashing will do the job anyway or both will garantee a greater chance of clearer beer
> ...



Well it is both, heads and tails you see.
Brewing requires ingredients, and process, so thats heads and tails. You must consider both of these. There are heaps of other discussions on this topic in other forums to search.

I reckon cloudy beers are cool. But I get your position, every home brewer has wanted a clear beer.
Fear


----------

